# Income tax act, section #?



## lonewolf8 (Jul 16, 2017)

I was speaking to a taxation lawyer about a grey area that I find myself in.

Long story short, he pointed to the income tax act which had a section that stated something along the lines of "Because you benefited from the money, you should be taxed on it".

He was basically stating that it doesn't _really_ matter who gets the money, but if I or someone else basically benefited from all the money, then we should be taxed on it instead.

Can someone pls point me in the right direction? Thank you


----------



## lonewolf8 (Jul 16, 2017)

PS - this is for income from a sole proprietorship.


----------



## getliquid (Mar 2, 2014)

why would you come on here asking bunch of strangers when you should just ask the lawyer... google is your friend


----------



## lonewolf8 (Jul 16, 2017)

Because it was a free consultation and I can't find the information I need on Google.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Free consultations are often worth what you pay for them.

There are only 263 clauses to the Income Tax Act, and nearly 10,000 to the Income Tax Regulations. Good luck.


----------



## RussT (Jul 11, 2016)

I think there are many attribution rules for specific situations. You didn't provide enough information to give a more precise answer.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

lonewolf8, unless you are related in some way to our longtime lonewolf  member, you might want to consider joining CMF with another user name. It will save potential confusion and IMO would be considerate of you as well.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure lonewolf, lonewolf , and lonewolf8 are all the same person.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I'm pretty sure lonewolf, lonewolf , and lonewolf8 are all the same person.


Crikey, I thought we might be facing the dangers of a growing pack that takes its signs from the stars and northern lights! :eek2:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I'm pretty sure lonewolf, lonewolf , and lonewolf8 are all the same person.



guru i don't believe so. Lonewolf8 has an entirely different language signature from original lonewolf. As onlyMO suggests, wolf8 should change his nombre PDQ.

is there a 3rd lupine prowling the forum who is named lonewolf ? pas encore vu

.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

lonewolf  has 588 posts. http://canadianmoneyforum.com/member.php/327554-lonewolf-)

He started posting shortly after lonewolf stopped, and from the tenor of his questions and hectoring, I concluded they were the same person. If I am wrong about lonewolf8, I will apologize in advance.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

What you are looking for is in the first few pages of the income tax act.

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/I-3.3/page-1.html

Good luck and have fun reading. I had to read the entire thing for a course a number of years ago - it was our text book.


----------

